# Pic - butchering results



## brentr (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses about my butchering inquiry.  Thought I'd pass on the "fruits of my labor" from the first harvest.  We decided to freeze one whole for roasting, and the rest were cut up and bagged in like parts - bag of shoulders, bag of loins, etc.


----------



## ~Wind~ (Aug 18, 2011)

Great job, wanna come process mine now? I can do them, but I'm lazy lol and yours are all nice and packaged lol

How much meat did you end up getting and from how many rabbits?

ie ___lbs/___rabbits

Sorry I am nosey and like to compare things like that.
Also what breed were they?


----------



## hoodat (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice job. I don't usually process more than a couple of rabbits at a time so even when I cut the meat I usually package all the meat from one rabbit in each package but I can see where packaging certain parts together would have its advantages in meal planning.
I'm trying to find a good vacuum sealer right now and Just am not sure which is best. I know certain models are more trouble than others.


----------



## elieugene6 (Aug 19, 2011)

hoodat said:
			
		

> Nice job. I don't usually process more than a couple of rabbits at a time so even when I cut the meat I usually package all the meat from one rabbit in each package but I can see where packaging certain parts together would have its advantages in meal planning.
> I'm trying to find a good vacuum sealer right now and Just am not sure which is best. I know certain models are more trouble than others.


On the vacuum sealer.  I have used a few different brands and the one I finally settled on is the seal-a-meal.  The bags are nice and thick to prevent freezer burn and tearing.  They come in different widths and its a roll so you can create the length you need.  It also has an attachment for sealing containers.  It is a bit pricier but its worth it in the long run since you don't have wasted food.


----------



## brentr (Aug 19, 2011)

~Wind~ said:
			
		

> Great job, wanna come process mine now? I can do them, but I'm lazy lol and yours are all nice and packaged lol
> 
> How much meat did you end up getting and from how many rabbits?
> 
> ...


Nothing nosy about it at all.  Happy to share my info.

I butchered seven rabbits.  I didn't get them all weighed because my kitchen scale died on me (dead battery; murphy's law...).  I did get three of them weighed and the weights were 2.75, 2.8, and 2.83 lbs. dressed.  I weighed a few of them after killing and before skinning and they weighed in at 5.25 lbs.  So I figure I put right at 20 lbs of meat in the freezer from the seven rabbits.

These rabbits were 12 weeks old.  They were NZ White X Giant Chinchilla.  I bought my does off Craigslist and the seller offered to breed them for me at no extra charge.  Only buck she had was a giant Chin.

I just bred my does back (had a failed breeding to a Californian buck in late June); one to a NZ red and one to an American Blue.  If they take it will be interesting to compare the different hybrids and how they perform.


----------

